# Went shooting yesterday morning



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

to practice and check to make sure I was still sighted in correctly. Anyway, first shot there was a mild pop and no kick. I figured I had a hangfire on my hands so I kept the gun pointed in a safe direction for about 1.5 mins then removed the primer. I thought I'd try a second primer just in case it would work. Similar outcome, smaller pop this time. No bang and no kick. Waited again for a couple more minutes then removed my breach plug only to see that my barrel was clear. I knew that I had loaded it so I wondered what the heck had happened!!!

A quick search up the path I was shooting and about 15 feet away I found my bullet. No sabbot to be located. Now that is the first time this has happened to me although I admit I'm an amature and this will be my first muzzy hunt.

Unfortunately I dropped my breach plug in the mud (it had rained about 10 mins prior to our start of shooting and it didn't rain on us as all as it had stopped before we got out of the truck) so I couldn't shoot again till I had cleaned it off at home.

Anyway, does anyone have any idea what happened? One thing, the bullets and sabbots I am using seem to slide down into my gun A LOT easier than the bullets and sabbots my brothers use. Is it possible that the bullets are too small to create a seal and so the powder did indeed burn enough to "spit" out the bullet but not to really fire?

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

